# Light Alternating with UV



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

How would I go about getting a room to fade gradually back and forth from low normal light to UV light?

Or if this is an incredibly sucky idea, then please tell me it is. Thanks!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I remember seeing somewhere (here?) a contraption which was a wiper motor linked to a dimmer that turned the dimmer up and down on a slow cycle for a Pepper's Ghost effect. If you had two dimmers facing each other, one would increase while the other decreased and so on.

The only hassle with this solution is that the better UV lamps are fluorescent based so they won't dim.

I think however, you could get an adequate effect by just dimming the normal lights and leaving the UV permanently on - as the normal lighting comes up, the UV effect will wash out and disappear.

If I'm right then the original dimming system mentioned above will work.

Edit: Found it!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19708&highlight=dimmer


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Awesome - thanks Fritz!


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Post how you did it because I think I could use that in my haunt this year.


----------

